# Very happy Sky customer



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Well my insurance was up for renewal and thought I would drop Sky a call, have to admit very pleased with their customer service and the guy who put it all through for me (believe his name was Luke) was great and managed to answer all my questions easily, which some of the other insurance companies had trouble answering. Cheers guys and hope to do business with you next year :thumb:


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Great stuff Pete, thanks for posting the feedback for us, I will pass this on to Luke.

If you have any queries please feel free to PM me via the forum or email: [email protected]

Thanks again

Ollie
Sky Insurance


----------



## Derbyshire-stig (Dec 22, 2010)

£200 more for me today then my current company,
and rushed thru it as though it was a little too much trouble, rang after 10am even though I told them I was going out at 10.


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

Derbyshire-stig said:


> £200 more for me today then my current company,
> and rushed thru it as though it was a little too much trouble, rang after 10am even though I told them I was going out at 10.


Sorry to hear that, if you have a moment, please PM me your details (surname, postcode and phone number) so I can investigate.

Thank you


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I am currently with Sky and was very happy with the quote last year.

skyinsurance - My renewal is due in 3 weeks time, when do I receive my renewal letter?


----------



## Davemm (Mar 9, 2009)

my quote from sky was by far the best and the customer service was the best ive had from any insurance company, just hope they can be as good come renewal time.

have recommended them to quite a few people


----------



## skyinsurance (Jun 9, 2010)

dal23 said:


> I am currently with Sky and was very happy with the quote last year.
> 
> skyinsurance - My renewal is due in 3 weeks time, when do I receive my renewal letter?


We usually receive and send renewals 21 days in advance. If you PM me your details I can have a look to see if it has been sent and also ask our renewals team to contact you?

Thanks

Ollie
SKy Insurance


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

I see, in that case my letter will probably arrive next week as I still have about 26 days until renewal (only worked it out today). 

Thanks for the quick response :thumb:


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Well just got in from work to find my renewal quote waiting for me. Have to say I am quite happy with it. Even though it has gone up from last year it is by far the best quote I have had so far.

I will be doing some ringing around to see if anyone can do it cheaper but it looks like I will be a happy sky customer for another year :thumb:


----------



## dal84 (Jan 19, 2008)

Well after a couple of phone calls to Sky and Adrian Flux, Sky have come up trumps for me. 

Would just like to say a big thanks to Cathy at Sky for all her help this afternoon :thumb:


----------

